# Rua vs Sonnen Confirmed For 161



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://sportv.globo.com/site/combat...gerio-minotouro-contra-shogun-no-ufc-161.html

Mauricio Shogun and Chael Sonnen will battle on the UFC 161. After Sonnen tweets that he's available, on monday night, the American trash talker indeed confirmed the deal with the UFC and will be a last-minute-replacement in the card. June 15 in Winnipeg, Canada. The information was confirmed by Combate.com with people that are close to the UFC.

I think this will be a really good fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rua is gonna get 15 minutes of humping and elbows to the face. Bless Sonnen for being a company guy


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Lose lose situation for Shogun. If he wins it's against an overrated wind bag who had no business being in the cage with him to begin with. If he is upset, noobs everywhere will be pooping on him and his career.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Lose lose situation for Shogun. If he wins it's against an overrated wind bag who had no business being in the cage with him to begin with. If he is upset, noobs everywhere will be pooping on him and his career.


and win win for chael: if he loses, took fight on 2 weeks notice and saves an event for the company. if he wins, breaks his two fight losing streak beating a top 10 LHW. 


also, little nog is not known for his wrestling so shogun's been putting his wrestling defense in training as not a priority; no time to drill those in now. gonna see a repeat of the Brenneman/Story upset for the same reasons.


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

Shogun should take out the trash with no problem in this one. No dis respect to Sonnen.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm a big Sonnen fan so I'll be interested in this. Shogun will probably take this, Sonnen is coming off of a recent huge beating and who knows what kind of shape he will be in.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm, an interesting fight. Shogun doesn't have great TDD, in fact he has been taken down in almost all of his fights in the UFC at least once, so this fight really depends on if he can sub Sonnen off his back (or TKO him of course).


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

They might as well call it Takedown vs Sweep


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Very interesting match up for both. I really like it.


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd like to see Shogun come in a little chunky and just try to force a stand up war with Sonnen. Lol....When Shogun comes in real lean and cut up its just not the same, it doesnt fit his fight style.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Chael's pace wins him a decision. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm confident an in shape Sonnen would beat Shogun any day of the week, but there's no way to tell how he is right now. The only way Sonnen wins is by decision so cardio is really important for him. Let's hope he's been in the gym the entire time.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't wait!

I think Sonnen takes it, via a violent dry hump.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Who knows Sonnen won't be in top shape and Shogun is so horribly inconsitent.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This is a big miss match... Sonnen's furious pace and takedowns will hurt Shogun. On the other hand, Rua actually has the power to destroy Sonnen anytime and sub him as well.

I like both guys but have to go with my man Shogun via late TKO stoppage. He really needs this win:thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Big_Charm said:


> This is a big miss match... Sonnen's furious pace and takedowns will hurt Shogun. On the other hand, Rua actually has the power to destroy Sonnen anytime and sub him as well.
> 
> I like both guys but have to go with my man Shogun via late TKO stoppage. He really needs this win:thumbsup:


Shogun is not doing anything late in a fight except gasp for air.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Shogun is not doing anything late in a fight except gasp for air.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Tell that to Hendo in the 4th and 5th round.


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Tell that to Hendo in the 4th and 5th round.


Wait you mean the 40+ year old guy with cardio almost as bad who just got done kicking the shit out of shogun for three rounds? Then could not even stand and shogun never came close to a finish? He was so tired he couldn't throw punches from mount.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, Hendo gassed. Sonnen won't.

I like both guys, and this is more a 'show' fight than a contender fight. So I'm happy with any outcome. Though I'll be happier if Sonnen wins. 

If Sonnen beats Rua, he'll call out Wand. Bank on it.


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Well, Hendo gassed. Sonnen won't.
> 
> I like both guys, and this is more a 'show' fight than a contender fight. So I'm happy with any outcome. Though I'll be happier if Sonnen wins.
> 
> If Sonnen beats Rua, he'll call out Wand. Bank on it.


If Sonnen beats Rua, Wand will enter the cage and confront Sonnen out of pure emotion for his mate Shogun.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Chael is a warrior.:thumb03:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Both guys are warriors, Chael for offering himself to Shogun on short notice, Shogun for accepting a supposedly bad match up on short notice.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Shogun ducked Glover. The only thing Chael Sonnen ducks is fear.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Both guys are warriors, Chael for offering himself to Shogun on short notice, Shogun for accepting a supposedly bad match up on short notice.


Offering himself? What do you think they will be doing in the cage? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

This is going to be a great fight! Hopefully Sonnen gets the nod here, but either outcome should be a great showing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Roflz! What the hell! Oh man this is such a bad fight to bet on. Of course I'd like to see Shogun go berserk on em, but we all know how he usually fares against wrestlers. If it's a three rounder Shogun has a better chance, if it's a five round main event it might give Chael a better edge.

Damn...Lil Nog!


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

This sucks for Shogun.

It went from a very winnable kickboxing fight to a decision loss via being on his back the entire fight.

There is of course still a chance Shogun gets a TKO within the first 2 rounds, but that is still his only way to win as I don't see him subbing Sonnen from his back...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope Shogun wins. I like Chael, but Shogun needs this. He hasn't beaten anybody relevant since Lyoto.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

i cant believe im saying this but i think sonnen will win

especially if they get past the 2nd round


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

fight not happening at 161 now because of visa issues for sonnen because of stupid canadas visa rules, so it will likely be in boston now which is even better.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> fight not happening at 161 now because of visa issues for sonnen because of stupid canadas visa rules, so it will likely be in boston now which is even better.


Those stupids, not letting a recently convicted felon in. The audacity.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Those stupids, not letting a recently convicted felon in. The audacity.


wow a money laundering run in that would barely make the local news, and you know damn well that canada shakes down everyone with anything at all on their record when coming over. Mark hunt wouldn't be able to fight there, eddie bravo has to take 4 hours everytime to get in there, joey diaz can't get in there. Any little thing on your record (not saying chaels is) you have to got through dog shit, also he's a UFC fighter they know what he's coming into the country for my god.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> wow a money laundering run in that would barely make the local news, and you know damn well that canada shakes down everyone with anything at all on their record when coming over. Mark hunt wouldn't be able to fight there, eddie bravo has to take 4 hours everytime to get in there, joey diaz can't get in there. Any little thing on your record (not saying chaels is) you have to got through dog shit, also he's a UFC fighter they know what he's coming into the country for my god.


Yes, I do know that, lol. And he doesn't deserve an exception. He's a scumbag who rolled on his partners to avoid jail time, boo hoo that he actually has to suffer at least some of the ramifications. Didn't he steal like sixty grand? Who cares if it makes the news or not, he's a ******* thief.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Yes, I do know that, lol. And he doesn't deserve an exception. He's a scumbag who rolled on his partners to avoid jail time, boo hoo that he actually has to suffer at least some of the ramifications. Didn't he steal like sixty grand? Who cares if it makes the news or not, he's a ******* thief.


it was like 10 k im pretty sure but don't quote me on that ot's been a while, he isn't suffering at all it's the fans that suffer really and it benefits him now that he can actually get some real prep for the fight


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yay UFC 161 has a main event with 2 fighters who lost there last fight in horrible displays of skill, one of them is on a two fight skid and the co main event is Roy Nelson vs Stipe Miocic then you have Shawn Jordan on the main card of a PPV horrible totally horrible. This is not one of those cards that is gonna turn out real good but bad on paper,This is gonna be one of those cards where Dana is apologizing and embarrassed, even the prelim of Shields/Woodley screams boring.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Don't care much for either guy and neither is very consistent, so hard to say what happens. Sonnen should be the favorite here but all depends. Interesting fight though.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you know damn well that canada shakes down everyone with anything at all on their record when coming over.


Dude trust me, it's worse going the other way. (Canada to the USA) I'm still not allowed in that pisshole of a country even with my pardon, and it wasn't even a felony (going back to '87 here). lol


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Woodenhead said:


> Dude trust me, it's worse going the other way. (Canada to the USA) I'm still not allowed in that pisshole of a country even with my pardon, and it wasn't even a felony (going back to '87 here). lol


What exactly did you do?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Dude trust me, it's worse going the other way. (Canada to the USA) I'm still not allowed in that pisshole of a country even with my pardon, and it wasn't even a felony (going back to '87 here). lol


Yep. I have a 50+ year old friend. Hes self employed with a printing firm. The dude is *very* rich. He's been trying to move to the states and they wont let him because of a scuffle he got into when he was 17. Some minor assault charge. Scratches and bruises at worse.

@OWNS
Aussieland is a fecking pain to get into as well. Considering its full of criminals, im guessing its to protect the rest of the world?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Yep. I have a 50+ year old friend. Hes self employed with a printing firm. The dude is *very* rich. He's been trying to move to the states and they wont let him because of a scuffle he got into when he was 17. Some minor assault charge. Scratches and bruises at worse.
> 
> @OWNS
> Aussieland is a fecking pain to get into as well. Considering its full of criminals, im guessing its to protect the rest of the world?


No it's only you out of shape twats old men we don't let in, we sent the criminals you sent to us back to newcastle anyways


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Dude trust me, it's worse going the other way. (Canada to the USA) I'm still not allowed in that pisshole of a country even with my pardon, and it wasn't even a felony (going back to '87 here). lol


Why do you care about not being allowed in a pisshole? 

(nation pride thread hijack)


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> No it's only you out of shape twats old men we don't let in, we sent the criminals you sent to us back to newcastle anyways


I did visit Australia once. For 2 weeks. I left 3 days early. Twas rubbish. It was freezing. You guys have rubbish summers. You can keep your island what you stole from them poor folk.



PheelGoodInc said:


> Why do you care about not being allowed in a pisshole?
> 
> (nation pride thread hijack)


Yay! Racial banter. I'm in.

But seriously, it is a bit of a pisshole...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Yay! Racial banter. I'm in.
> 
> But seriously, it is a bit of a pisshole...


 

I'm aware of shithole countries all over the world. I have absolutely no clue if I'm allowed in any of them because I have zero interest in visiting a shithole. 

Actually, I went to Rosarito Mexico when I was 18. So I guess I'm allowed there. Frankly I could give a damn if they banned me for life.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I did visit Australia once. For 2 weeks. I left 3 days early. Twas rubbish. It was freezing. You guys have rubbish summers. You can keep your island what you stole from them poor folk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you probably went to a crappy city like sydney or melbourne or whatever serves you right picking the wrong place, cold is better than the heat i'll swap your winters for our summers, you can keep your rain though


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm aware of shithole countries all over the world. I have absolutely no clue if I'm allowed in any of them because I have zero interest in visiting a shithole.
> 
> Actually, I went to Rosarito Mexico when I was 18. So I guess I'm allowed there. Frankly I could give a damn if they banned me for life.


Exactly. As long as I never get banned from north London and Wales... Im happy.




UFC_OWNS said:


> you probably went to a crappy city like sydney or melbourne or whatever serves you right picking the wrong place, cold is better than the heat i'll swap your winters for our summers, you can keep your rain though


:laugh:

Yea... it was Sydney.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Exactly. As long as I never get banned from north London and Wales... Im happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good god how I hate that place more than anywhere I have ever been, and I have been to cairo egypt and harlem


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

UFC 161 went from an awesome card....to not good at all. 

LOL, UFC sucked in Calgary, now it is happening again here.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> fight not happening at 161 now because of visa issues for sonnen because of stupid canadas visa rules, so it will likely be in boston now which is even better.


Is that actually confirmed¿


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Is that actually confirmed¿


I haven't heard any confirmation.

I myself would expect it on the Milwaukee card as that card needs more help and is a PPV.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I haven't heard any confirmation.
> 
> I myself would expect it on the Milwaukee card as that card needs more help and is a PPV.


I mean, is it confirmed that the fight is canceled¿

Edit: 

Found a source:



> Visa issues reportedly scrap Sonnen-Rua at UFC 161, Jimmo-Pokrajac head to main
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Jun 03, 2013 at 11:05 pm ET
> 
> Chael Sonnen tried to get himself into a fight, but it looks like his effort will go wasted.
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...en-rua-at-ufc-161-jimmo-pokrajac-head-to-main


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am a big Hendo fan. But wow, that 161 card sucks balls.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

What a horrible PPV card, that looks more like a FUEL card...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Why the hell will they not move up Shields/Woodley?

Ugh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

according to espn, sonnen offered to step in for injured nogueria, but the ufc "opted not to accept". that's too bad, card would have been substantially better with that fight on it.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm looking for a Rua/Randleman situation here. Rua, win by kneebar in the 2nd or 3rd. Well, I'm not expecting it, but it wouldn't be shocking. I don't remember which fight, maybe the Bones rematch?, but it was recent, where Rua dove onto or more like, clung onto his opponents legs repeatedly looking for a kneebar. Being at a size and strength disadvantage, I think Chael could get caught in a leglock. But..., that's only if he can get the fight to the ground. Rua wins by stand up obliteration or kneebar.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

That is actually a solid looking card, looks PPV quality to me. Some great matchups there.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This is going to be a really low selling card. Card really needed Rua, and sonnen would have probably talked some last minute smack and boosted sales. bad move.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sugar-Free_LizaG said:


> That is actually a solid looking card, looks PPV quality to me. Some great matchups there.


On the prelims maybe.

Jimmo/Igor and Barry/Jordan don't interest me and Roy vs Stipe is a terrible fight that makes no sense. Roy is gonna feed that boy a big country with cheese.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> On the prelims maybe.
> 
> Jimmo/Igor and Barry/Jordan don't interest me and Roy vs Stipe is a terrible fight that makes no sense. Roy is gonna feed that boy a big country with cheese.


I can agree with you here. I think those are some fun fights, that would be perfect for a FX or Fuel type card. But very little in way of relevant fighters. Roy is, but the matchup makes little sense. Too bad they couldn't get like DC/Roy but DC is injured. The rest are fighters that you normally see on the prelims, and none have really made any splash to see a main card.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know what just thought of.

Rashad lost to Lil Nog.
Shogun barely lost to Hendo. Yet Lil Nog was facing Shogun. Love the rematch, but the timing was strange. Figured it would have been Rashad vs Shogun then Lil Nog vs Hendo part II not that it really matters.

Guess visa issues is preventing Sonnen from joining the party.

Shogun vs Vitor Belfort would be very interesting.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Canada really got screwed by the injury bug on this card.

Meh, it's Manitoba. A mediocre event for a mediocre province


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> What a horrible PPV card, that looks more like a FUEL card...


nah, FX quality at least.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> Dude trust me, it's worse going the other way. (Canada to the USA) I'm still not allowed in that pisshole of a country even with my pardon, and it wasn't even a felony (going back to '87 here). lol


Pisshole of a Country.

:confused01:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Pisshole of a Country.
> 
> :confused01:


ssshhh ... he's not aware that pisshole of a country invented the digital computer, the electricity to run it, the internet he's typing his enlightening message on, on an American website he found using an American search engine on an American browser. 

Any day now Canada should be bringing out their awesome moose powered technologies so he can finally wash his hands off all this american piss.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> ssshhh ... he's not aware that pisshole of a country invented the digital computer, the electricity to run it, the internet he's typing his enlightening message on, on an American website he found using and American search engine on an American browser.
> 
> Any day now Canada should be bringing out their awesome moose powered technologies so he can finally wash his hands off all this american piss.


Electricity was known in Ancient Egypt and Greece and was re-discovered by an Italian, a Serbian and an Englishmen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Electricity was known in Ancient Egypt and Greece and was re-discovered by an Italian, a Serbian and an Englishmen.


Yeah cause im sure Ancient Egypt knew how to harness electricity to turn on well basically everything... 

And im curious is the Serbian supposed to be Nikola Tesla??? Well he was Serbian-American.

And quiet frankly we all know if Canada was ever attacked... its the US who would come to the rescue. And we would do it gladly.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Electricity was known in Ancient Egypt and Greece and was re-discovered by an Italian, a Serbian and an Englishmen.


My bad, CURRENT ELECTRICITY to be specific, unless you plan on running your computer by rubbing silk on a comb (static electricity) which was what the ancients were aware of.

Galvani came much after Benjamin Franklin, who had already formulated the basic theories of electric current before Galvani was even past school. All others before Franklin had theorized on static electricity, not current.

Besides, how about you deal with the rest of my post as well. The digital computer, internet, google, mmaforum, Chrome/FF/Safari/IE, smartphones, fiber optics ... all American. You would be shouting this discussion over a bloody chasm if it wasn't for american technologies. Heck I'd wager America has easily contributed more to modern technology in the last 100 years than THE REST OF THE WORLD COMBINED.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah cause im sure Ancient Egypt knew how to harness electricity to turn on well basically everything...
> 
> And im curious is the Serbian supposed to be Nikola Tesla??? Well he was Serbian-American.


They actually had batteries in Ancient Egypt... so yes. Oviously they weren't as advanced as we are nowadays. And yes, I'm talking about Tesla who was born in Serbia and later got an American citizenship just like Albert Einstein. And nobody would say Einstein was an American.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> They actually had batteries in Ancient Egypt... so yes. Oviously they weren't as advanced as we are nowadays. And yes, I'm talking about Tesla who was born in Serbia and later got an American citizenship just like Albert Einstein. And nobody would say Einstein was an American.


Can you show me these batteries you speak off??? 

Hey im not hating i think Nikola Tesla is great. But if he didnt come to America his research would have suffered greatly.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> They actually had batteries in Ancient Egypt... so yes. Oviously they weren't as advanced as we are nowadays. And yes, I'm talking about Tesla who was born in Serbia and later got an American citizenship just like Albert Einstein. And nobody would say Einstein was an American.


Yeah I'll see your unproven hypothetical ancient battery and raise you aeroplanes, computers, internet, cellphones, fiber optics and pretty much the entire post-modern world. People love to hate America but then use American techologies to try making their point. The irony is lost on them apparently. 

Tesla was 24 when he moved to America, lived 3/4ths of his life in America, invented everything he invented in America, and took up American citizenship. Yes he was American.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> My bad, CURRENT ELECTRICITY to be specific, unless you plan on running your computer by rubbing silk on a comb (static electricity) which was what the ancients were aware of.
> 
> Galvani came much after Benjamin Franklin, who had already formulated the basic theories of electric current before Galvani was even past school. All others before Franklin had theorized on static electricity, not current.
> 
> Besides, how about you deal with the rest of my post as well. The *digital computer*, internet, google, mmaforum, Chrome/FF/Safari/IE, smartphones, fiber optics ... all American. You would be shouting this discussion over a bloody chasm if it wasn't for american technologies. Heck I'd wager America has easily contributed more to modern technology in the last 100 years than THE REST OF THE WORLD COMBINED.


It's ze Germans: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z3_(computer) :thumb02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> It's ze Germans: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z3_(computer) :thumb02:


The DIGITAL computer (Z3 was electromechanical), and all it's major evolutions from that point on. All American. Unless you're typing this text in a giant room filled with electromechanical equipment that could barely calculate your grocery bill.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah I'll see your unproven hypothetical ancient battery and raise you aeroplanes, computers, internet, cellphones, fiber optics and pretty much the entire post-modern world. People love to hate America but then use American techologies to try making their point. The irony is lost on them apparently.
> 
> Tesla was 24 when he moved to America, lived 3/4ths of his life in America, invented everything he invented in America, and took up American citizenship. Yes he was American.


I think he is referring to this.










Which was actually discovered much later and modern batteries were not influenced by this in any way shape or form nor was the principal of harnessing electricity for modern use.

Alot of technology of the past we dont even realize existed in the past until after we have a modern invention of it. Thus you cant claim that they are the ones that invented it since well your not using their technology. Well i guess you can claim that they invented it but you cant claim that what you are using today derived from it as they are 2 different inventions with one not knowing the other even existed at the time of its creation.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I think he is referring to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know, scientists and historians don't even agree whether that was an actual battery or something else, so it's still hypothetical. And as you said, even if it was a battery, it was barely used for anything and didn't influence any future research.


----------



## DraganB (Sep 20, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> They actually had batteries in Ancient Egypt... so yes. Oviously they weren't as advanced as we are nowadays. And yes, I'm talking about Tesla who was born in Serbia and later got an American citizenship just like Albert Einstein. And nobody would say Einstein was an American.


Tesla was born in Croatia. At least check your facts before you post easily check-able facts


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah I'll see your unproven hypothetical ancient battery and raise you aeroplanes, computers, internet, cellphones, fiber optics and pretty much the entire post-modern world. People love to hate America but then use American techologies to try making their point. The irony is lost on them apparently.
> 
> Tesla was 24 when he moved to America, lived 3/4ths of his life in America, invented everything he invented in America, and took up American citizenship. Yes he was American.


The entire post modern world? Naaa. I don't think so.

As far as mechanical and electronic engineering is concerned the Europeans played a massive part. The internet. Fibre optics. The jet engine. These are not American inventions. You only have to look at the cars being built in Europe and Asia to see just how superior their engineering is compared to the Americans.

Besides, if it wasnt for the Nazi scientists you lot kidnapped and locked up in your basements, you wouldn't have made many of the most modern advancements. :wink03:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> The entire post modern world? Naaa. I don't think so.
> 
> As far as mechanical and electronic engineering is concerned the Europeans played a massive part. The internet. Fibre optics. The jet engine. These are not American inventions. You only have to look at the cars being built in Europe and Asia to see just how superior their engineering is compared to the Americans.
> 
> Besides, if it wasnt for the Nazi scientists you lot kidnapped and locked up in your basements, you wouldn't have made many of the most modern advancements. :wink03:


Massive, yes, but still smaller than America. And Europe is an entire continent, with almost 3 times the population and dozens of nationalities. America is just one country. Besides, the original post that started this all was not from Europe but that massive bastion of moose related science and discoveries, Canada, let's compare with them.

Most modern inventions are not invented in one singular piece by one person anymore, they are a series of innovations built upon one at a time. But if you break down the series of innovations for the items you listed, a majority of them are American, including most of the "key" ones. 

For example the internet:

1) Packet Switching networks - ARPANET - developer in the US. Arpanet was the prototype for development of future packet switched networks.

2) Specification of the Internet - Vinton Cerf, US.

3) TCP/IP - US.

4) World Wide Web, Browsers and HTML - Europe. 

5) Future technologies - Flash, XML, Javascript etc. - all US.

Not to mention the dominance of American technologies on the current form internet .. what search engine did you use to get here? Where are the majority of the world's websites hosted (including this one?) What browser do you use? What operating system? I'm guessing most if not all of them are American.

Same with aircraft technologies. 

1) First Powered flight - Wright brothers, US - Key turner

2) Jet Engine - Germany,

3) Jet Airliner - UK

4) Commercially viable Jet airliner - Boeing, USA. 

My point is not to talk down to Europeans or act superior to anyone really, because clearly science and culture in general is built from all over the world. If we go far back enough I'm sure we'll find Europeans and American ancestors running around in bearskins while China and the middle east were building wonders. 

I've actually lived and worked a lot in Europe and find a lot of nice people there. 

My point is the hypocrisy of people talking down to America, in an age where they lap up everything coming out of it. If you wanna act superior or holier than thou, try cutting off from everything American first. Everyone knows America has tons of flaws lately, but it's still a pretty kick ass place.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Massive, yes, but still smaller than America. And Europe is an entire continent, with almost 3 times the population and dozens of nationalities. America is just one country. Besides, the original post that started this all was not from Europe but that massive bastion of moose related science and discoveries, Canada, let's compare with them.
> 
> Most modern inventions are not invented in one singular piece by one person anymore, they are a series of innovations built upon one at a time. But if you break down the series of innovations for the items you listed, a majority of them are American, including most of the "key" ones.
> 
> ...


Whoa. I was just responding to your gloriously inflammatory comment: "pretty much the entire post-modern world".

As for populations, if you count only western europe, where all modern European technology comes from, you'll find the population is no more then the US.

Besides, who cares. Do we really need a logical reason to shit on somebody elses country? BTW, shitting on other peoples countries was clearly invented in Europe. We've been doing that shit since before your country existed. Beat that.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Whoa. I was just responding to your gloriously inflammatory comment: "pretty much the entire post-modern world".
> 
> As for populations, if you count only western europe, where all modern European technology comes from, you'll find the population is no more then the US.
> 
> Besides, who cares. Do we really need a logical reason to shit on somebody elses country? BTW, shitting on other peoples countries was clearly invented in Europe. We've been doing that shit since before your country existed. Beat that.


Meh it's just annoying hearing that same stuff when I travel.

And you lot may have invented shitting on people's countries, but if you break it down I'm sure America's contributed more to it:

1) Xenophobic youtube comments - preteen America
2) Trolling - invented in a cheetos infested basement in California.
3) unfunny rage comics about other countries - you guessed it.
4) Meanwhile in Russia/Japan/____ memes - U freakin SA.

Beat that .


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Meh it's just annoying hearing that same stuff when I travel.
> 
> And you lot may have invented shitting on people's countries, but if you break it down I'm sure America's contributed more to it:
> 
> ...


Yea... ok... you win. :hug:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> The entire post modern world? Naaa. I don't think so.
> 
> As far as mechanical and electronic engineering is concerned the Europeans played a massive part. The internet. Fibre optics. The jet engine. These are not American inventions. *You only have to look at the cars being built in Europe and Asia to see just how superior their engineering is compared to the Americans.*
> 
> Besides, if it wasnt for the Nazi scientists you lot kidnapped and locked up in your basements, you wouldn't have made many of the most modern advancements. :wink03:


Well thats just a silly comment. Being better at building cars is just that... being better at building cars. You cant just "look at that and see how superior their engineering is" what a crock.


And all of this was started cause some jack ass decided to call America a piss hole for no reason. He is probably Canadian because they seem to talk about America the most. 


Btw

If you ever use a Cell Phone to talk to friends and family. Thank the USA. We have gave you the pleasure of carrying a cell phone in your pocket and being able to talk to people any time anywhere and also saving many many lives by help being able to be called any time. And possibly also resulting in countless of car accidents but you cant blame that on the invention as much as the person... can you. 

So if a cell phone call ever notifies someone that saves your life. Thank the USA for saving your butt. We do it cause we care. 

I think the first telephone was built on American soil also but i dont think by an America.. Not sure... forgot my highschool facts.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Yea... ok... you win. :hug:


I knew you'd see sense :drink01:. Now back to your regular scheduled thread ...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Well thats just a silly comment. Being better at building cars is just that... being better at building cars. You cant just "look at that and see how superior their engineering is" what a crock.
> 
> 
> And all of this was started cause some jack ass decided to call America a piss hole for no reason. He is probably Canadian because they seem to talk about America the most.
> ...



the telephone was invented by a Scottish guy in Canada actually.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> the telephone was invented by a Scottish guy in Canada actually.


My post was mainly about the Cellphone not telephone.

But

the guy you are talking about created the Telephone in America. He himself said that the Telephone was born in America. But he got the idea in his summer home in Ontario.

Please read more carefully.

As i said



> I think the first telephone was built on American soil also but i dont think by an America.. Not sure... forgot my highschool facts.


But i was right since i just looked it up to make sure.




> Alexander Graham Bell conceived of the telephone at his summer home in Brantford, Ontario and physically created his first phone in Boston, Massachusetts (where, he said, it was 'born').


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> 5) Future technologies - Flash, XML, Javascript etc. - all US.


Well, thanks a lot












...oh, and Opera (browser) is from Norway and Kaspersky Internet Security (helping to prevent all those huge security holes from said future technologies being exploited) is from Russia :tongue01:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> Well, thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to get the three people who use those to thank them .

There are far better security softwares than Kaspersky ... it is just one tech company making softwares pioneered by dozens before them, not even the biggest, best or newest at anything.

Btw it's not javascript or xml that are insecure, they are just languages and markup and so security depends on what's written in them and what's doing the interpreting. The security holes lie in the browsers that handle those technologies ... which Opera happens to suck at as much if not more than the others. Chrome and FF are actually considered the most secure.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

There is a pisshole in america, it drains right through the whitehouse, routes through under wall street and finishes in Iraq and Yemen. 
Nevertheless the country offers a good platform to invent things, and to get rich. They do lack some good plumbers though. If they could just block up that pisshole so there was some backsplash, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> There is a pisshole in america, it drains right through the whitehouse, routes through under wall street and finishes in Iraq and Yemen.
> Nevertheless the country offers a good platform to invent things, and to get rich. They do lack some good plumbers though. If they could just block up that pisshole so there was some backsplash, the world would be a better place.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Well thats just a silly comment. Being better at building cars is just that... being better at building cars. You cant just "look at that and see how superior their engineering is" what a crock.
> 
> 
> And all of this was started cause some jack ass decided to call America a piss hole for no reason. He is probably Canadian because they seem to talk about America the most.
> ...


I dont have a cell phone. They suck. Stupid american rubbish.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> My post was mainly about the Cellphone not telephone.
> 
> But
> 
> ...


Who ******* cares where things are/were invented? It's all collaborative anyway- I suspect there are very few inventions/concepts that stand alone in terms of not having been developed using _previous_ inventions/concepts.

Being proud that you're from a certain country is like being proud of having green eyes. 

And a pet peeve of mine: Calling your country "America" is a tiny little bite-sized example of what irks people who consistantly vote people from your country as the worst visitors to other countries.

.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

H33LHooK said:


> Who ******* cares where things are/were invented? It's all collaborative anyway- I suspect there are very few inventions/concepts that stand alone in terms of not having been developed using _previous_ inventions/concepts.
> 
> Being proud that you're from a certain country is like being proud of having green eyes.
> 
> ...


You may not be proud of having green eyes, but would you relish it if some random dude walked up to you and called them two floating balls of turd? Cos that's basically what sparked off the discussion. 

America is what it was called collectively historically, before the colonies united. If you wanna start being anal, then start calling england "The United Kingdom" and North Korea the "Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea".


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Liddellianenko said:


> America is what it was called collectively historically, before the colonies united. If you wanna start being anal, then start calling england "The United Kingdom" and North Korea the "Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea".


It's a little different than that though, America is really the whole continent, North and South. To call the USA 'America' is encompassing the entire continent, just as calling England the UK encompasses all of the nations in the UK, which is technically incorrect.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Cowgirl said:


> It's a little different than that though, America is really the whole continent, North and South. To call the USA 'America' is encompassing the entire continent, just as calling England the UK encompasses all of the nations in the UK, which is technically incorrect.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


It's two continents though, not one. Just because they're connected doesn't make it one, any more than Europe and Asia are one continent. 

Historically the colonies were all situated in what is now the US, so to europe that what going to "America" as a country ir place meant. The south american regions all had their own names.

It's certainly no reason to "hate american tourists". Kinda like being a grammar nazi.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Liddellianenko said:


> It's two continents though, not one. Just because they're connected doesn't make it one, any more than Europe and Asia are one continent.
> 
> Historically the colonies were all situated in what is now the US, so to europe that what going to "America" as a country ir place meant. The south american regions all had their own names.
> 
> It's certainly no reason to "hate american tourists". Kinda like being a grammar nazi.


I totally worded my response wrong, I apologize, I certainly wasn't trying to suggest that North and South America were one continent. You are right too, it's definitely not a reason to hate American tourists.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

What a sensitive bunch we have here.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

wow, that's a lot of PMS'ing going on all of a sudden


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah - all at an off the cuff remark reflecting frustration at how things have changed for the worse regarding border crossing. (nothing more) People need to relax & not be so damned sensitive/serious.

Before 9-11 it was so much different. I once crossed the border sitting on the roof of a car, wearing a toga, with a party ball in my lap. No problem. Now you get raped in a customs back room if you fart. Ah, the good ol' days.

As far as pissholes go, seriously, I don't know of any country that's a pisshole in its entirety. Rochester _is_ a pisshole, tho, and I'll stand by that one. (it's where I was heading when I first got denied at the border, way back when)

What was this thread about again, before the PMS fest started?

I'm pretty "meh" about this fight - is there nobody else who will/can step up? Seems it's always Sonnen now...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

To quote the great Mike Goldberg, 'Oh my!!!'


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

SM33 said:


> To quote the great Mike Goldberg, 'Oh my!!!'


Also to quote the great George Takei, 'Oh my!!!' 

But seriously, now I'll make a comment relevant to the op. I'm excited for the fight, but that's because I love both guys. They probably could have found a better matchup for Shogun though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I dont have a cell phone. They suck. Stupid american rubbish.


Haha you really dont have a cell phone???


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Odd discussion, lol. 

I don't mind Americans referring to their country as 'America'. If they referred to it as 'North America' that would be a different story. But they don't. 

America is rubbish though. Pure rubbish. War Canada!


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

If it stays standing. Rua. If it goes to the ground. Most likely Sonnen......thats the fight.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

They just couldnt wait for Little Nog to heal up? Sonnen being thrown a bone for running his mouth.... again.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Haha you really dont have a cell phone???


I don't have a phone either. Landline or mobile. I like to be "off the grid".


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> They just couldnt wait for Little Nog to heal up? Sonnen being thrown a bone for running his mouth.... again.


He offered to fill in for Little Nog. That doesn't constitute running one's mouth. 

If other fighters offered to step up once in a while instead of consistently dropping out, they might see similar perks and treatment. How many fighters offer to step up and save a fight as consistently as Chael? None. In fact, most fighters turn down such opportunities. Chael is a true fighter in a world of prima donnas. And that's not fanboyism. It's fact.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Cowgirl said:


> I totally worded my response wrong, I apologize, I certainly wasn't trying to suggest that North and South America were one continent. You are right too, it's definitely not a reason to hate American tourists.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


lol no need to apologize you're the politest poster on here.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Odd discussion, lol.
> 
> I don't mind Americans referring to their country as 'America'. If they referred to it as 'North America' that would be a different story. But they don't.
> 
> America is rubbish though. Pure rubbish. War Canada!


War Canada??

Cmon now... Canada would get its ass kicked in war. But then of-course the rubbish country you speak off would come to the rescue.

Thought i am all for

PEACE CANADA.

Im just curious... do people in Canada talk trash about America pretty often??? Im not joking around with this question i am seriously curious and dont mean to offend. I see alot of Canadians talking crap about America unprovoked (Not speaking about this Forum even though it happens here too.. in this thread...) while i rarely see Americans talk crap about other countries unprovoked. Usually I hear Americans just go around calling America the best country on earth but not really insulting anyone until provoked. Though iv seen it but much more rarely.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Are you kidding me? American television, politicians, news anchors, journalists, etc. constantly make jabs at Canada. Don't give me that malarky. 

To answer your question, Canadians, for the most part, don't slam America. The truth is, we're secure and content enough with ourselves that we don't need to bolster our sense of self worth and respect by knocking you. Canada doesn't really pay the US much mind. Now more than ever. We're neighbours. We help each other out and serve various purposes to one another. That's the extent of our relationship. 

That said, it's comments like 'America would come to Canada's rescue' that would see Canadians 'lol' at your country. You can barely handle a measly country like Iraq... I don't think Canada would call for your help. That said, the odds of us getting invaded are slim to none. Not because of our neighbours to the south, but because we're not universally despised 

Hopefully you can tell that I'm just having a bit of a laugh because people here are less sensitive. I've been all over the US, and most of it is a fun time. But you're (a) lying, or (b) blind if you think Americans don't make fun of other countries. That's practically America's favourite pastime. If it's a clever knock, I laugh as I'm meant to - everyone should be able to laugh at themselves. When it's a 'maple syrup' joke, however, I just roll my eyes. Originality is all I ask.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Are you kidding me? American television, politicians, news anchors, journalists, etc. constantly make jabs at Canada. Don't give me that malarky.
> 
> To answer your question, Canadians, for the most part, don't slam America. The truth is, we're secure and content enough with ourselves that we don't need to bolster our sense of self worth and respect by knocking you. Canada doesn't really pay the US much mind. Now more than ever. We're neighbours. We help each other out and serve various purposes to one another. That's the extent of our relationship.
> 
> ...


I do see it sometimes on television but im talking about the people. Your people are constantly talking crap about America on the internet. Hell you are getting defensive about it even though i dont mean it as an insult. Its just fact. Last week i was looking at some funny pictures on facebook and there was a picture where the guy shaved a 6 pack abs on his stomach and the first 10 comments where by damn near all Canadians saying "Stupid fat Americans" completely unprovoked and they crazy thing is they had like 20+ likes lmao. And that isnt even the only picture where i have seen them do that. I see it pretty much anywhere people are able to post comments on the internet. I have a hard time believing that its just your people slamming America and not also your Canadian television, politicians, news anchors, journalists, etc. Cause you have to learn it somewhere. Quiet frankly Americans dont really care about another country to insult it for no reason... i know this country is the best country on earth so i dont have a need to talk crap about other countries unless i feel provoked. That might be a bit conceited on our part and hell it might even be why others cant help but talk crap.

Invading and defending are two different things. If we are struggling then trust me it be impossible for your guys measly army to do it. No offense but your guys army is a joke compared to ours.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> Invading and defending are two different things. If we are struggling then trust me it be impossible for your guys measly army to do it. No offense but your guys army is a joke compared to ours.


We showed you guys up 69 years ago today in the defense of a nation, I think we can hold our own 69 years later. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> We showed you guys up 69 years ago today in the defense of a nation, I think we can hold our own 69 years later.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Im not even going to touch that since that will spark up a whole new argument that has no place here but i will say that the way you are putting it is completely wrong and that

You are really delusional if you think your army is anywhere near that of Americas.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> You are really delusional if you think your army is anywhere near that of Americas.


If we're playing purely the numbers game here, then obviously the American military wins, after all, we only have 10% of the American population. Equipment wise it's probably still the edge to America's military, but quality of training, Canadians take it all day long my friend. My brother in law is in the military, and we have a mutual friend who is in the American military, and our American friend freely admits his training was not as good. And of course splitting hairs here, saying 'army' only refers to one branch of the military regardless of the country it belongs to.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> If we're playing purely the numbers game here, then obviously the American military wins, after all, we only have 10% of the American population. Equipment wise it's probably still the edge to America's military, *but quality of training, Canadians take it all day long my friend.* My brother in law is in the military, and we have a mutual friend who is in the American military, and our American friend freely admits his training was not as good. And of course splitting hairs here, saying 'army' only refers to one branch of the military regardless of the country it belongs to.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Well i know you guys have some of the best snipers in the world but other then that i dont know. Im not going to say 1 army trains harder then the other as there are different branches that train differently. I dont know how its possible for one to have a subjective outlook on it so i wont even try. 

Il ask you to simply prove your statement.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> Well i know you guys have some of the best snipers in the world but other then that i dont know. Im not going to say 1 army trains harder then the other as there are different branches that train differently. I dont know how its possible for one to have a subjective outlook on it so i wont even try.
> 
> Il ask you to simply prove your statement.


Quit calling it the army, it's the military. You are right, it's all subjective, my experience tells me one thing, yours tells you quite a different thing. That doesn't make either of us right or wrong, it means that both militaries have had their strong points and their weak points in history.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Quit calling it the army, it's the military. You are right, it's all subjective, my experience tells me one thing, yours tells you quite a different thing. That doesn't make either of us right or wrong, it means that both militaries have had their strong points and their weak points in history.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Oh sorry did not mean to upset you by calling it army.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> Oh sorry did not mean to upset you by calling it army.


I'm not upset. Your lack of a real response tells me the healthy discussion we had going on is over, which is fine by me as it was way off topic. 

I think this fight is really bringing together a decent card, even though it's not happening in Canada now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I'm not upset. Your lack of a real response tells me the healthy discussion we had going on is over, which is fine by me as it was way off topic.
> 
> I think this fight is really bringing together a decent card, even though it's not happening in Canada now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Well you never posted any proof so i did not really think there was anything else to respond to. I dont need to argue bias opinions. Anyway this isnt the place for that discussion anyway.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I do see it sometimes on television but im talking about the people. Your people are constantly talking crap about America on the internet. Hell you are getting defensive about it even though i dont mean it as an insult. Its just fact. Last week i was looking at some funny pictures on facebook and there was a picture where the guy shaved a 6 pack abs on his stomach and the first 10 comments where by damn near all Canadians saying "Stupid fat Americans" completely unprovoked and they crazy thing is they had like 20+ likes lmao. And that isnt even the only picture where i have seen them do that. I see it pretty much anywhere people are able to post comments on the internet. I have a hard time believing that its just your people slamming America and not also your Canadian television, politicians, news anchors, journalists, etc. Cause you have to learn it somewhere. Quiet frankly Americans dont really care about another country to insult it for no reason... i know this country is the best country on earth so i dont have a need to talk crap about other countries unless i feel provoked. That might be a bit conceited on our part and hell it might even be why others cant help but talk crap.
> 
> Invading and defending are two different things. If we are struggling then trust me it be impossible for your guys measly army to do it. No offense but your guys army is a joke compared to ours.


*I'm* getting defensive? Right :laugh:

Congratulations. You have an army. Now get caught up in terms of health care, education, employment, economy and learn to control obesity rates and gun usage/crime rates. Then come and talk to me about being the 'best country in the world' :laugh:

Canadian television programs don't exist. We don't have partisan news stations whose sole purpose it is to rip on other political parties and countries. And Canadian comedians/television personalities joke about Canada because we can take a joke. Get some perspective, junior. Canadians have far better things to do with their time than slander the US.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This whole discussion is dumb as hell.

But it is almost a known fact that Canada would need and expect the U.S. to help defend its country. 

I live near Buffalo NY, and associate, see, deal with many Canadian's on a daily basis. For the most part Canadians know that the U.S. would offer up more help than the Canadian side even has. 

Military expenditures $711 billion (4.7% of GDP)	$22.8 billion (1.5% of GDP). 

The U.S. has more resources on 1 of their biggest bases as Canada has as a Nation. If a serious threat every came towards Canada (not likely) the U.S. army would be used every bit as much as the Canadian army. 

There is no sense for anyone to have a real problem with Canada when they don't offer as much in the world standing of trade and what not. When they aren't in every situation overseas like the US is, they create far fewer enemies. And simply other nations would be foolish to attack Canada and not expect a US ass kicking.



Cowgirl said:


> If we're playing purely the numbers game here, then obviously the American military wins, after all, we only have 10% of the American population. Equipment wise it's probably still the edge to America's military, but quality of training, Canadians take it all day long my friend. My brother in law is in the military, and we have a mutual friend who is in the American military, and our American friend freely admits his training was not as good. And of course splitting hairs here, saying 'army' only refers to one branch of the military regardless of the country it belongs to.


Common sense says: the more people you have to teach, train, and govern....the less quality of teaching, training, governing...you will have. What would you say it would be A LOT easier to do? Teach 4 men how to become amazing martial artists or teach 100 men how to become amazing martial artists? Your military is just a more specialized group composed of a much small number of people. Like the SEALS here or something....it is a small specialized group, taught to be some of the best with high high standards. 

And even at that, you have no basis for you saying Canadians have better training. Wow you know 2 people who say so...That is your basis for that?

And yes we are talking about numbers. Numbers are trump in many cases. Sure if you have huge numbers but suck as a military with old firepower and vehicles and bad training...that is one thing. But the USA has one of the bigger militaries. Some of teh best weaponry and intelligence sectors. And some of the better training. You don't have to be the best in any one category...when you are very good in all 3.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Of course we know you'd help. But having it shoved in our face as though we should be eternally grateful on the fractional chance that we're ever invaded is laughable. America's military is bigger than Canada's... congratulations, and yes, my eternal thanks and awe. 

Now feel free to thank us for the energy, lumber, and oil that we provide you on a daily basis. You know... things you actually need and use. Or do most Americans still believe that their oil comes from the middle east?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

the **** does this have to do with Rua vs Sonnen?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't know. I'm sorry I involved myself in something so trivial and lacking in impartiality.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Of course we know you'd help. But having it shoved in our face as though we should be eternally grateful on the fractional chance that we're ever invaded is laughable. America's military is bigger than Canada's... congratulations, and yes, my eternal thanks and awe.
> 
> Now feel free to thank us for the energy, lumber, and oil that we provide you on a daily basis. You know... things you actually need and use. Or do most Americans still believe that their oil comes from the middle east?


They do provide nice resources and much of the oil. We having many resources that we have untapped into as well tho. It isn't like if Canada shut off its oil we would be doomed. We have Alaska, the Dakota's, and places like Brazil that we can get oil from. 

And don't get all defensive about the military. I wasn't in anyway responding with "look at us. we are awesome. go USA." Yet you get defensive and ranty like a teenaged girl. Relax a bit...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

hellholming said:


> the **** does this have to do with Rua vs Sonnen?


I feel your pain breh, I've tried to make relevant posts a few times now, it keeps being lost amongst all this ethnocentric discussion.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hellholming said:


> the **** does this have to do with Rua vs Sonnen?


This. Back on track here people.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> They do provide nice resources and much of the oil. We having many resources that we have untapped into as well tho. It isn't like if Canada shut off its oil we would be doomed. We have Alaska, the Dakota's, and places like Brazil that we can get oil from.


Then why haven't you? :wink03: 



> And don't get all defensive about the military. I wasn't in anyway responding with "look at us. we are awesome. go USA." Yet you get defensive and ranty like a teenaged girl. Relax a bit...


That wasn't meant for you. It was clearly meant for the other American telling me how much better 'Merica is because it has a fancy military. 

And yes, I shall abandon this inane topic immediately.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *I'm* getting defensive? Right :laugh:
> 
> Congratulations. You have an army. Now get caught up in terms of health care, education, employment, economy and learn to control obesity rates and gun usage/crime rates. Then come and talk to me about being the 'best country in the world' :laugh:
> 
> Canadian television programs don't exist. We don't have partisan news stations whose sole purpose it is to rip on other political parties and countries. And Canadian comedians/television personalities joke about Canada because we can take a joke. Get some perspective, junior. Canadians have far better things to do with their time than slander the US.


And here i thought we could have a civil discussion on the matter. But i guess i should not be surprised you are getting defensive for no reason. You are probably one of those people that goes online just to trash America for no reason.

Well atleast you are thinking of us.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That said, it's comments like 'America would come to Canada's rescue' that would see Canadians 'lol' at your country. You can barely handle a measly country like Iraq... I don't think Canada would call for your help. That said, the odds of us getting invaded are slim to none. Not because of our neighbours to the south, but because we're not universally despised


Well, and Canada anyways would only be invaded by people who like snow, grizzly bears, snow, grizzly bear poo, snow, spread out rubbish bin content by grizzly bears, snow, lumberjacks in tights and snow.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Then why haven't you? :wink03:


Cuz we be greedy and want to pull an ace out of our sleeve when world oil is minimal. 

Plus environmentalists.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Well, and Canada anyways would only be invaded by people who like snow, grizzly bears, snow, grizzly bear poo, snow, spread out rubbish bin content by grizzly bears, snow, lumberjacks in tights and snow.


This guy gets it :thumbsup:



> And here i thought we could have a civil discussion on the matter. But i guess i should not be surprised you are getting defensive for no reason. You are probably one of those people that goes online just to trash America for no reason.
> 
> Well atleast you are thinking of us.


In other words, you have nothing to retort with because you've been bested. Got it.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I get pumped whenever I get to see Rua fight. This isn't a safe fight for him by any means. I think if the fight stays standing, or should I say if Rua can keep it standing, it will be a much easier match than against Lil Nog. I think if Sonnen gets the take downs it will be in the later rounds after Rua has gassed. Let's face it his gas tank has never been constant and Sonnen's gas tank is amazing and filled with TRT. Still hoping for a first or second round KO from Rua, though.



Voiceless said:


> Well, and Canada anyways would only be invaded by people who like snow, grizzly bears, snow, grizzly bear poo, snow, spread out rubbish bin content by grizzly bears, snow, lumberjacks in tights and snow.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> This guy gets it :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you have nothing to retort with because you've been bested. Got it.


Or i dont feel like being part of a flame war in a thread that has nothing to do with it. Your responses just prove what i was saying tbh. Not only do you like trashing America unprovoked while hiding behind that monitor but you get even more defensive over things that dont even mean to offend.

And btw the term you were looking for is "Selling" not "Giving". Big big difference. Canada would be in trouble if the USA was not willing to buy any more oil.

Here is an article you might want to read.



> http://www.canadianbusiness.com/economy/what-happens-when-america-doesnt-need-canadas-oil/


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Or i dont feel like being part of a flame war in a thread that has nothing to do with it. Your responses just prove what i was saying tbh. Not only do you like trashing America unprovoked while hiding behind that monitor but you get even more defensive over things that dont even mean to offend.


Not really. You got uppity in your first post directed towards me. And you're getting uppity now. You saying that I'm being defensive doesn't make it so, especially when you're clearly the agitated one. I can handle someone knocking my country as it doesn't truly affect or change how I feel. You clearly can't say the same, as is evidenced by your not being able to walk away. 

My feelings aren't hurt. I'm sorry that yours are. 



> And btw the term you were looking for is "Selling" not "Giving". Big big difference. Canada would be in trouble if the USA was not willing to buy any more oil.
> 
> Here is an article you might want to read.


No, Canada would not be in trouble. Canada sells its oil all over the world. China alone is more than interested in our oil reserves and would/does buy whatever the US did/does not. Maybe you should do some actual research. The very article you posted states that China would step in :wink01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Not really. You got uppity in your first post directed towards me. And you're getting uppity now. You saying that I'm being defensive doesn't make it so, especially when you're clearly the agitated one. I can handle someone knocking my country as it doesn't truly affect or change how I feel. You clearly can't say the same, as is evidenced by your not being able to walk away.
> 
> My feelings aren't hurt. I'm sorry that yours are.
> 
> ...


Actually they would be. Selling to a new country does not happen overnight and its alot harder bringing it to China then the USA. Not to mention that youd have to sell it cheaper.

I got uppity towards you lol??? Okay bud. Whatever helps you justify your defensive behavior.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Hopefully Shogun will come in with his gas tank full and kick out Fhael's teeth. The American wankster's act is getting sooo old.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Actually they would be. Selling to a new country does not happen overnight and its alot harder bringing it to China then the USA. Not to mention that youd have to sell it cheaper.


We don't just sell to one. We already have multiple buyers, including China (again, the very article you posted highlights this). When you already sell to countries demanding oil, you don't have to search them out when supplies increase. These are the perks of selling to multiple countries.

And I don't know where you've gotten this idea that Canada would have to lower its prices... purchasing countries eat the transport costs, not the shipping countries. And as Canada already ships a fair amount of lumber and oil to China as it is, I doubt there'd be much trouble in shipping additional quantities. This isn't 1865.



> I got uppity towards you lol??? Okay bud. Whatever helps you justify your defensive behavior.


As I said, you can say that as much as you want, and it doesn't make it true. You've said multiple times that you don't care to continue this off-topic discussion, and yet here you are once again. You're clearly bothered. To prove to you just how bothered I'm not, you go ahead and have the last word. You need it more than I do.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Did I post in the wrong thread? Here I thought this was a discussion about Shogun vs Chael, not USA vs Canada... Will you two kindly bugger off and have your little neighborly dispute via PM or start a smack-talk thread? :hug:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I like both fighters & don't want either to flop here. IDK it may be an exciting fight (I sure hope so) but the stylistic matchup just doesn't excite me, despite liking both guys.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

evilappendix said:


> Did I post in the wrong thread? Here I thought this was a discussion about Shogun vs Chael, not USA vs Canada... Will you two kindly bugger off and have your little neighborly dispute via PM or start a smack-talk thread? :hug:


Ha-ha, I've bowed out. I don't particularly want this thread to be shut down. 

Anyway, this is one of those fights that I'll be thrilled to see, but at the same time, I'm bummed one of the two has to lose. I'm as much a fan of Shogun as I am of Sonnen. And given their current skids, it's tough to say who I'd rather see eat the loss.

A draw would be ideal.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ha-ha, I've bowed out. I don't particularly want this thread to be shut down.
> 
> Anyway, this is one of those fights that I'll be thrilled to see, but at the same time, I'm bummed one of the two has to lose. I'm as much a fan of Shogun as I am of Sonnen. And given their current skids, it's tough to say who I'd rather see eat the loss.
> 
> A draw would be ideal.


Yeah that was Wand vs Franklin both times for me. I'll be heavily rooting for Shogun here though. I do begrudgingly admit Chael's sh!t-talk is on another level. Dude just really rubbed me the wrong way dissing Brasil's impoverished children though. Between the two, I think his career will suffer less from a loss however due to his motor mouth abilities.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> We don't just sell to one. We already have multiple buyers, including China (again, the very article you posted highlights this). When you already sell to countries demanding oil, you don't have to search them out when supplies increase. These are the perks of selling to multiple countries.
> 
> And I don't know where you've gotten this idea that Canada would have to lower its prices... purchasing countries eat the transport costs, not the shipping countries. And as Canada already ships a fair amount of lumber and oil to China as it is, I doubt there'd be much trouble in shipping additional quantities. This isn't 1865.
> 
> ...




You really dont seem to know much about how Oil trades work. I kept trying to not say much cause i did not want the thread derailed.

What Canada sells to China



> “Mineral products” made up $4 billion — or 25 per cent — of Canadian exports to China in 2011. The major items include nickel, copper and in recent years potash, which is used in the manufacture of fertilizer.
> 
> China is also a major buyer of our wood and paper products, which accounted for $1.4 billion in 2011, as well as fish products and oilseeds like canola.


You guys export extremely little Oil to China (No matter how much i search i cannot find any numbers that even note how much crude or petroleum oil Canada ships to China). The United States and Canada are considered the worlds biggest world wide traders. 75% of all your exports go to the United States while only 3% of your exports go to China and its not oil. 4-5+ years from now you will have a Oil Pipeline built west to trade with China, so you guys want to sell Oil to China but it like i told you before it is not something that happens over night. Canada believes around 2017 itl have a pipeline going west to be able to trade Oil with Asian markets (Which they will have to since the US is using less Oil and also producing more of it domestically each year).

"Alberta producers are backing several pipeline projects that would move their exports to ports and then overseas markets by 2017. Enbridge Inc. (ENB)’s Northern Gateway line would transport as much as 525,000 barrels a day of heavy oil to Kitimat, British Columbia, for shipment to China and other Asian nations."

China gets Alot of Oil from alot of places. It imports it from Iran and now the Oil that the US invaded Iraq to grab is actually going to China. They get Oil from Russia and alot of other places. And if all of the Sudden Canada stopped selling to the US when Canada sells to China it will have to be at competitive prices. 

Here is a quote from Chen. 
“Canadian oil and gas is a nice thing to have, but it’s not a must-have” for China, Chen said. (Manager of business development and origination for the Calgary-based oil producer.

75% of total exports from Canada go to the United States and 99% of Oil Exports go to the United States. Canadas Economy depends on trading with the USA. If that was stopped over night it would be a huge blow for Canada and it is not something a different country can pick up over night. It takes years and years. Not to mention that there are Laws in place that would not allow that to happen. 

*Canada and the United States Mutually benefit from one another and count on one another.* And you said that we should thank you for giving us all your resources well if you did just give them to us then yes i would be VERY thankful to Canada. But even though it is a business relationship i am still grateful that Canada sells to the USA. Unlike you i dont get mad over something like that. My skin is not that thin. And you are the one that needs to do a bit of research... this is the real world not a cartoon.




Canadian Psycho said:


> Not really. You got uppity in your first post directed towards me. And you're getting uppity now. You saying that I'm being defensive doesn't make it so, especially when you're clearly the agitated one. I can handle someone knocking my country as it doesn't truly affect or change how I feel. You clearly can't say the same, as is evidenced by your not being able to walk away.
> 
> My feelings aren't hurt. I'm sorry that yours are.


So when was i being "Uppity"

You are the one that called America a Rubbish country and said War Canada. Which i assumed was a joke so i made a joke back by saying that its actually "Peace Canada" which is not even an insult. Most people would consider being a peaceful country to be a good thing. Hell i wish America would stop these wars.

Or

Was it when i WRONGLY assumed that you would be mature enough to have a civil discussion with me about why alot of Canadians go on the internet and Bash America. Here is a poll that i found today that even surprised me.



> *According to a 2013 BBC World Service Poll, 84% of Americans view their northern neighbor positively, with only 5% expressing a negative view, the most favorable perception of Canada in the world. However, Canadian views of the U.S. are much more sharply divided, with 45% viewing the U.S. positively and 45% viewing the U.S. negatively*


I did not mean that question as an insult to Canadians and i realize there are plenty of people that dont do that. But i have noticed in my expirience there is an abnormally amount of Canadians that bash America on Random Facebook pages, Video Games, of-course youtube (But thats just a douche bag gathering anyway). Hell in this thread America got called a pisshole multiple times. I was simply trying to discuss it with someone that lives there and see if i could find a Answer. And quiet frankly if you are not one of the people that does that then why be upset??? Iv had Civil discussions with people about why alot of Americans are fat or other things. I knew i was not part of that so i felt okay to discuss it in a civil matter. But i guess its on me for wrongly assuming that you are mature enough and or one of the people that does not do that. For that i apologize. 


So i know you bowed out and i wont post in this thread again either. If you feel the need to respond please do it in message form.





> Sources
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2012/06/19/f-canada-china-trade.html
> 
> ...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

[email protected]!



> According to a 2013 BBC World Service Poll, 84% of Americans view their northern neighbor positively, with only 5% expressing a negative view, the most favorable perception of Canada in the world. However, Canadian views of the U.S. are much more sharply divided, with 45% viewing the U.S. positively and 45% viewing the U.S. negatively


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Some of you have way too much time on your hands!!! Might as well post 'Rua vs Somnen UFC 161' on a world politics forum!!!


----------

